

MBARI research shows where trash accumulates in the deep sea - pwg
http://www.mbari.org/news/news_releases/2013/deep-debris/deep-debris-release.html

======
ColinWright
Schlining noted,

    
    
        "The most frustrating thing for me is that most of the
         material we saw—glass, metal, paper, plastic - could
         be recycled."

